# Microsoft's Browser Dominance at Risk



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

In the past seven days, security experts have discovered criminals using two different "vulnerabilities" in IE to exploit Windows PCs. The first, called "Download.JECT," silently redirected the browser to a Russian Web site and made it download software that monitored key strokes and would send 

Full story


----------

